

Steve Yegge talk at Stanford - Stasyan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tz-Bb-D6teE

======
dws
A good talk if you're in to compilers. It runs just over an hour. If you're in
a real hurry, there's a juicy bit starting with a joke about Emacs and Lisp
Machines at 1:02:00, then some on to some bits that have implications on Agile
and (without using the term) Software Craftsmanship.

